# Had to put my Stagmomantis Limbata down today....



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2007)

I knew she was about to go anyway, she had lost both of her back feet over the last week or so. She was an old girl though, I found her on Halloween. Poor thing could barely hold onto the screen at the top of her tank last night and I had to flick a darn persistent cricket off of her 3 times. When I saw her this morning she was sitting on the bottom of her tank looking bad! So I did the quickest most natural thing I could do for her and put her in the freezer.

Well she did lay 3 ooths for me. I just hope theyre fertilized!!

Here's a pic of her in November or December.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2007)

You did the right thing.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 1, 2007)

How did you get her to display her wings?


----------



## ponchot (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool pic, I lost mine in January, so I know how you feel.

Nice she made it until Feb though!

Have fun with the ooths this spring.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 1, 2007)

She looks great in that pic, is a shame i know. RIP!!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 2, 2007)

> How did you get her to display her wings?


She was ticklish lol, Id pet her back and she'd do that.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, that's cool. I think I'm going to try that when my mantises grow up!


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 2, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about your mantis, Butterfly. I remember your first posts about her and that very same pic which I thought was one of the coolest things I had ever seen. But, I know the feeling. Though my little one I had to put down two nights ago was only a few days old. It got into a fight with one of the others which I managed to salvage from the ooth with a majority of bad eggs. It was just laying there. I looked at it through the magnifying glass as it was soooo small and I could still see it's antennae moving as well as it's mouth. I would tap it a bit to see if I could get it to get up as it was totally in tack. I could not spot the injury so I fed it some water on my finger. It drank. I gave it a few hours and it never moved from that spot. Hours went by still and no movement. I went to pick it up and it began to struggle a bit and then just stopped. Still, antennae and mouth movement, though. It was as if it were paralyzed as it would still drink a bit from my finger. Next day, still the same so I put it in the freezer no matter how small it was I didn't want to just allow it to continue to lie there suffering, you know. It happens, you get attached, still!

We do what we can to help them along!!!!!! 

Best Regards,

Good luck with the ooth,

Khori


----------

